# Nuts!!!



## jpm3071 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello there! My axle snapped today but I dont know what size the axle nut is. Anyone know? thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You mean the hub nut? I want to say 32mm, but with my luck, I'd be wrong. My '98 200SX is up on blocks in the garage. I'll check it and report back next time I head out there.
Just one silly question...Don't you have another nut just like it on the other side?


----------



## jpm3071 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes I do but the car is in a remote location and I dont have the right socket for the hub nut that secures the axle to the hub. A trip to sears is required but only with the right sizes known!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

jpm3071 said:


> Yes I do but the car is in a remote location and I dont have the right socket for the hub nut that secures the axle to the hub. A trip to sears is required but only with the right sizes known!


Ya, and those sockets ain't cheap.
I'll get the size next time I'm out to my car, just haven't been out there yet...


----------



## jpm3071 (Jun 13, 2008)

According to google its a 22mm nut but a confirmation would be nice.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no its not a 22mm nut....maybe the axle thread dia is 22mm
I also recall 32mm but dont have the car anymore to check...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually use a 1-1/4" deep socket to remove them. That equates to approx. 32 MM.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

smj999smj said:


> I usually use a 1-1/4" deep socket to remove them. That equates to approx. 32 MM.


1 1/4 is 31.75 mm so it will be a tighter fit since the socket will have some clearance, a 1 1/4 may be perfect.

and you may already have one !!!


----------

